# {KVM.SH} SSD Powered KVM VPS Servers - Starting at $2.33/mo. for 256MB/10GB SSD/1 Core - $4/mo. for



## Pete M. (Nov 21, 2013)

*About This Offer**:*

We are proudly posting our first offer on *vpsBoard*. As you will see, our packages, the performance we offer, the bang for the buck that you will get by hosting with us, and our pricing are extremely compelling. However because Thanksgiving and Black Friday are so close we want to sweeten the deal and take another 20% off the first billing cycle, regardless if you choose to pay monthly, quarterly, semi-annually or yearly. This is 20% of everything, regardless if you are getting additional IP addresses, cPanel licenses or multiple VPS servers (you can see the pricing for these services during server configuration, before checkout). Just use promo code *THXVPSBOARD20* at checkout. This coupon is valid until November 30th, 2013.

*About Us**:*

KVM.SH was spun off by Pete, Marc's younger brother from Phoenix VPS in June, 2013. The company is based out of Winston-Salem, NC, and it was created with simplicity and usability in mind with services targeted at the low end community, enthusiasts and businesses that are on a tight budget. Two entry level packages are offered starting at $2.33 per month (256MB RAM/10GB SSD/one core) and respectively $4 per month (512MB RAM/20GB SSD/one core). These packages are billed quarterly. The main packages start at $7 per month (1GB RAM/30GB SSD/two cores) and go all the way up to $56 per month (8GB RAM/240GB SSD/eight cores). These packages are priced in multiples of seven, and each package doubles the resources and performance of the previous one.


One of the main goals was to offer customers the opportunity to get our best deals and prices 24/7, 365 days all around the year. Consequently no coupons are necessary, so if you are considering our service you can rest assured that you are getting the best possible price right off the bat.
The other main goal was to offer high performance at very low price without the need to over-commit our hardware. This means that you will always get what you are paying for. This is achieved by using powerful hardware such as Xeon E5 CPUs, six drive RAID 10 arrays + 4 drive RAID 10 arrays for hardware SSD caching via high performance LSI RAID controllers and Cache Cade 2.0. CPU resources and network speed are not capped, and logical volumes are prealocated on provisioning (this means that your storage space is your alone, whether you use it or not).
And lastly we wanted to offer our customers complete transparency. That is why we are open about our hardware configurations and the inner workings of our servers. And to take it a step further we offer Server Bear benchmarks for each package that we are selling so that potential customers can make an informed decision before buying.

*Free DNS Service:*

Free managed DNS service with five DNS server locations is also included with each package:


ns1.r53dns.com - Phoenix, AZ
ns2.r53dns.com - Ashburn, VA
ns3.r53dns.com - Buffalo, NY
ns4.r53dns.com - Frankfurt, DE
ns5.r53dns.com - Amsterdam, NL

*Legal Stuff:*
*Terms of Service*: http://kvm.sh/terms-of-service
*Acceptable Use Policy*: http://kvm.sh/appropriate-use-policy
*Privacy Policy*: http://kvm.sh/privacy-policy

*Additional Info:*

We are not very restrictive about what is allowed and what is not allowed, however we are very strict and we adhere to our TOS, AUP and Privacy Policy. Please do not do anything that is considered illegal in the United States (e.g. software piracy, torrenting of movies, illegal adult content, etc.). If you wish to run CPU intensive applications that max out your assigned cores at 100% all the time then please notify us by opening a support ticket so that we can set a cap on your CPU share. This way all customers that are hosted on the same node with you can enjoy equal performance. The same rule applies to network speed: if you run an extremely high traffic website or any other kind of service that maxes out the 1Gbit connection all the time then please let us know so that we can set a limit for your virtual networking device because other customers want to enjoy good performance as well.

No version of Windows is supported at this time because we do not provide licensing for it. We do not allow customers to bring their own licenses and/or Windows ISOs because there is no way for us to verify the authenticity of such licenses. If you choose to disregard this rule and install a version of Windows on your VPS by other means we will wipe and reset your VPS.

Requests for custom ISOs are allowed as long as they are deemed useful for our other customers (our community). All ISOs are available to all customers. We will limit use only to the customer that is requesting a custom ISO in select cases where a request for private use is made due to confidential data.

IPv6 is not available yet at either location, however for those customers that need it we can set up a tunnel – just open a ticket and request it.


*Node Specifications**:*


Dual Intel Xeon E5 2609 @ 2.4 GHz (some nodes are dual hexa core Xeon E5 2620)
128GB Registered DDR3 RAM
6 x 2TB Western Digital RE4 in RAID 10 Configuration
4 x 120GB Samsung 843T Pro Enterprise Edition (or Intel 520) SSD Drives for caching
LSI Harware RAID 10 Controller with 1GB DDR3 Cache + BBU
Cache Cade Pro 2.0 - Hardware SSD Caching via LSI controller
1Gbit Internet Connection
*Locations**:*


*Buffalo, NY* – ColoCrossing
Test IP: 192.3.13.125
Test Files: http://buffalo.kvm.sh (10MB and 100MB available)
[*]*Phoenix, AZ* – PhoenixNAP

Test IP: 198.24.158.194
Test Files: http://phoenix.kvm.sh (10MB and 100MB available)
*Packages**:*

*KVM SSD 256*


*CPU Cores*: 1
*Dedicated RAM*: 256MB
*Swap Enabled*: Yes
*SSD Cached Storage*: 10GB
*Redundancy*: Raid 10 + BBU
*Bandwidth*: 1TB
*Network Speed*: 1Gbit shared
*IPv4 Addresses*: 1
*Available IPv6*: Yes (via tunnel)
*Advanced Control Panel*: Yes
*Managed DNS Service*: Yes
*Server Bear Benchmark*: http://serverbear.com/benchmark/2013/07/17/35tly5yoQh0pIMOa

*Price*: $7/quarter (2.33/mo.) - $5.60 1st quarter with promo code THXLEB20
*Direct Order Link*: https://my.kvm.sh/cart.php?a=add&pid=1
*KVM SSD 512*


*CPU Cores*: 1
*Dedicated RAM*: 512MB
*Swap Enabled*: Yes
*SSD Cached Storage*: 20GB
*Redundancy*: Raid 10 + BBU
*Bandwidth*: 2TB
*Network Speed*: 1Gbit shared
*IPv4 Addresses*: 1
*Available IPv6*: Yes (via tunnel)
*Advanced Control Panel*: Yes
*Managed DNS Service*: Yes
*Server Bear Benchmark*: http://serverbear.com/benchmark/2013/07/17/kba97p2ESMZq13dI

*Price*: $12/quarter ($4/mo.) - $9.6 1st quarter with promo code THXLEB20
*Direct Order Link*: https://my.kvm.sh/cart.php?a=add&pid=2
*KVM SSD 1024*


*CPU Cores*: 2
*Dedicated RAM*: 1024MB
*Swap Enabled*: Yes
*SSD Cached Storage*: 30GB
*Redundancy*: Raid 10 + BBU
*Bandwidth*: 3TB
*Network Speed*: 1Gbit shared
*IPv4 Addresses*: 1
*Available IPv6*: Yes (via tunnel)
*Advanced Control Panel*: Yes
*Managed DNS Service*: Yes
*Server Bear Benchmark*: http://serverbear.com/benchmark/2013/07/17/k7cGblfezGMqM2ot

*Price*: $7/mo.
*Direct Order Link*: https://my.kvm.sh/cart.php?a=add&pid=3

*KVM SSD 2048*


*CPU Cores*: 4
*Dedicated RAM*: 2048MB
*Swap Enabled*: Yes
*SSD Cached Storage*: 60GB
*Redundancy*: Raid 10 + BBU
*Bandwidth*: 4TB
*Network Speed*: 1Gbit shared
*IPv4 Addresses*: 1
*Available IPv6*: Yes (via tunnel)
*Advanced Control Panel*: Yes
*Managed DNS Service*: Yes
*Server Bear Benchmark*: http://serverbear.com/benchmark/2013/07/17/PHNnMzHZcxOk4If4

*Price*: $14/mo.
*Direct Order Link*: https://my.kvm.sh/cart.php?a=add&pid=4

*KVM SSD 4096*


*CPU Cores*: 6
*Dedicated RAM*: 4096MB
*Swap Enabled*: Yes
*SSD Cached Storage*: 120GB
*Redundancy*: Raid 10 + BBU
*Bandwidth*: 5TB
*Network Speed*: 1Gbit shared
*IPv4 Addresses*: 1
*Available IPv6*: Yes (via tunnel)
*Advanced Control Panel*: Yes
*Managed DNS Service*: Yes
*Server Bear Benchmark*: http://serverbear.com/benchmark/2013/07/17/rHUXcDJdqpSa52rM

*Price*: $28/mo.
*Direct Order Link*: https://my.kvm.sh/cart.php?a=add&pid=5

*KVM SSD 8192*


*CPU Cores*: 8
*Dedicated RAM*: 8192MB
*Swap Enabled*: Yes
*SSD Cached Storage*: 240GB
*Redundancy*: Raid 10 + BBU
*Bandwidth*: 6TB
*Network Speed*: 1Gbit shared
*IPv4 Addresses*: 1
*Available IPv6*: Yes (via tunnel)
*Advanced Control Panel*: Yes
*Managed DNS Service*: Yes
*Server Bear Benchmark*: http://serverbear.com/benchmark/2013/07/17/FEGAYzKchrwh1mqf

*Price*: $56/mo.
*Direct Order Link*: https://my.kvm.sh/cart.php?a=add&pid=6


----------



## Pete M. (Nov 21, 2013)

I didn't update the 1st moth pricing for each package because the coupon code *THXVPSBOARD20* will take 20% off your first billing cycle, so for example if you sign up for the *KVM SSD 1024* package you will pay $5.60 for the first month instead of $7, however if you sign up yearly then you will pay $67.20 instead of $84 for the first year. This applies to every package in our offer. Thank you for your support!


----------



## tdc-adm (Nov 24, 2013)

Good offer. I also have a VPS with PhoenixVPS.


----------



## vRozenSch00n (Nov 24, 2013)

@Pete M. Is everything OK?

When I tried to reach http://www.kvm.sh/ or http://kvm.sh/ it shows the default cPAnel page, but https://www.kvm.sh/ and https://kvm.sh/ pointed to https://kvm.sh/. Unfortunately the order links are not working.


----------



## budi1413 (Nov 25, 2013)

Yeah same problem as @vRozenSch00n


----------



## Astra92 (Nov 29, 2013)

did you offer windows os?


----------



## Pete M. (Nov 29, 2013)

I am really sorry about my late reply. I have really busy so I did not get a chance to make updates to vpsBoard. We are also featured on LowEndBox.com for Thanksgiving, so we are extremely thankful to the community and all of those that support us.

Let me address each issue:


Because of poor SEO results we decided to change our domain name from http://kvm.sh to http://www.kvmshell.com. Basically KVM.SH stood for KVM Shell anyway, so why not call the business that then. We are keeping http://kvm.sh as a shortcut to http://www.kvmshell.com and I have created the proper redirects. A few links were left out on purpose, however everyone should find us just fine now. 
@vRozenSch00n - thanks for pointing that out, I have created a redirect for www.kvm.sh as well.
@Astra92 - We do not offer any kind of Windows support. Over a year ago when Phoenix VPS was still called VPS Node Box, they offered Windows support when they launched KVM VPS servers, if customers brought their own license. That created allot of problems, some customers were confused, others claimed to be confused and some pirated Windows, or worse, they ran a pirated version of Windows and used it to torrent other pirated software and copyrighted media. For KVM Shell I've decided not to put up with any of that right of the bat. And believe me, every day I am really happy with my decision as the number of tickets are kept to a minimum and existing customers are happier than ever 
If you have any other questions please don't hesitate to ask.


----------

